# Post your happy fantasy



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Dunno if there's been a thread like this before, but...

I've worked hard to get over Avoidant Personality Disorder and SA, and I've finally arrived. Sure, I still get anxious sometimes, but only in a normal, healthy way. I have a big crowd of friends I can go out with, and a few really good, close friends who I can call anytime to talk about anything. 

I get on well with my boyfriends mates, I can have a laugh and a joke with anyone. Most people who meet me like me, and laugh with me. My personality is no longer buried and suppressed by APD. I have a busy social life and I'm the life and soul of the party.

^That stuff ISN'T TRUE it's just my dream, my imagination. Maybe I'll get there one day.

What's everyone else's happy dream?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Having a girlfriend who understands and cares about me. Having a group of eccentric friends. Being able to give speeches and do other social activites with little fear.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I move to California. Become a voice actor. Write an Oscar winning screenplay. Buy a farm and sell my craft- based art. Start a family since I'm no longer unhappy working for other people. Help people who have emotional issues think differently.*


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

On a remote island with no mosqitoes, two exotic women from S. America by my side, gluteous maximus incline, Presidential Suite, naked beach, indoor gym including a basketball full court, one of those heat isolated King Size beds, and my favorite Priest/Monk at the nearby Catholic Church!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Being outgoing in every class and not caring what others think about me anywhere I am.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

In mine I have a wonderful boyfriend whos everything I could ever want in a man who I feel is my ultimate soulmate, a close female friend whos like a sister to me, I have won the lotto and never ever have to worry about money, I'm an officer in my wow guild and its 1 of the top guilds in the world and I'm one of the best geared druids in wow, and all the jerks who have hurt me regret it and apoligize to me but I kick them to the curb.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> I'm an officer in my wow guild and its 1 of the top guilds in the world and I'm one of the best geared druids in wow, and all the jerks who have hurt me regret it and apoligize to me but I kick them to the curb.


Lmao. Well, I was one of the best geared druids on my SERVER 3 years ago. Now she's loser /cry. Nice fantasy. <3 other druids 

Mine.

I have some friends that I can hang out with and play videogames with in real life, go out to the movies with, travel, etc. I have a job that I'm happy with, minimal stress, decent money, and it feels rewarding. I'm not dependent on anyone, and am capable of living alone. I have a nice style, plenty of clothes, and perfect hair. I laugh a lot around certain people... I laugh like I did with my best friend in high school. I can drive anywhere. I can eat out without getting a stomach ache. I can go see a movie alone. I can talk to my boyfriend (if I have one, not a priority atm) and friends' families with ease. I can go to parties. I can accept invitations. I can get things done. I can bake and cook without viewing it as a HUGE boring arduous task. etc.

Oh, I also have a very nice body and work out regularly.

And spend less time on forums.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/you-know-what-i-d-like-to-be-61135/


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Having a beautiful and sweet girlfriend that I can cuddle with, hug, kiss, and rely on when I'm down. (Yes, I'm a dude. Unfortunately, an overly romantic dude. Perhaps it's because I've never had a chance to experience these things). And also being a confident person that people respect and admire. These are a few things, the most important things, that would constitute my happy fantasy.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I can approach people without even thinking about it. 

If I'm standing outside a fast food place and I feel hungry, I walk in without a second thought, perhaps so naturally that I haven't even thought of what I'll have by the time I reach the counter.

I don't worry about being flustered. My OCD is gone and I be perfectly comfortable with things even outside my own house/room. I don't get stiff or a sore back from being in social situations too long.

If I know the answer to a question in college, I'll say it and not worry about having to elaborate or answer a follow-up question either. If a party or other social situation looks genuinely fun or interesting, I'll go because OCD isn't stopping me and I can handle the social aspect.

I don't put off everything important until the very last minute or later.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to play wow lol. my perfectionist attitude coupled with achievements made wow a chore to me more than fun, so I stopped playing. My ultimate fantasy would be to get into University of Chicago or Washington University at St. Louis and not have any fears. I would also just like to stop getting these agonizing periods of anxiety.


----------



## nemasket (Mar 23, 2007)

I like this thread 

My happy fantasy would be to feel like I have the personal resources and ability to rise to whatever occasion life threw at me. I would like to believe I was a normal person, and that I was acceptable and beautiful just in who I was. I would like to stop dwelling in worry, and use that energy to look outward at other people and what they might need or how they're feeling. And mostly I would like to be a courageous person, and I would like to never let fear and anxiety get in my way of creating a good life.

And I do want a house and a dog and three kids that are happy and healthy, and a career that lets me feel useful and also gives me time to focus on my home life. 

Oh, and I'd like to finish the Hawaii Ironman. Maybe as a celebration for finally conquering my social anxiety - I don't know which would be harder to achieve.


----------



## NegativeCreep23 (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally get the courage and b***s to just speak my mind to people, instead of always being unsure and wondering what everyone else might think about me.

I have a group of close friends who I can hang out with and do..stuff with.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I know this sounds kinda twisted and this thread _is_ about a _happy_ fantasy, but...

I've always imagined eventually having a Ph.D. in physics as well as innumerous awards in my area of specialty, i.e. Nobel Prize in Physics, National Medal of Science, National Medal of Technology in Innovation, several research fellowships, etc. as well as being the most intelligent person in existence (sounds a bit conceited, I know  ) and having a career centered on designing extremely powerful prototypical weapons for the government; simply being of such a mental caliber as to be the most powerful person alive and in the position to call absolutely any and all shots that I so desire because of the sheer power afforded to me by my position with absolutely nobody being able to tell me otherwise. Kinda similar to Tony Stark in the movie Iron Man, now that I think about it. I guess such power just seems absolutely delicious, having had SA for quite a few years.

Otherwise, though, I wish I had the ability to initiate full-consciousness lucid-dreaming at will, with full clarity and for however long I desired. I had one of those lucid dreams awhile ago whilst meditating, and it was absolutely beautiful, to have a dream you cannot tell apart from reality in which you are in full control of every aspect of the reality of that dream, not unlike The Matrix. I've heard that a group of monks in Tibet could maintain that deep-meditation lucid-dreaming state indefinitely, so yeah, I'd love to be able to do that.

And of course, I'd love to finally be free of SA once and for all.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Hee, that reminds me that I used to dream of winning a Nobel Prize with my bf. I was studying economics, he was studying physics, and we'd win the Economics prize for some breakthrough Econophysics


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Loner_Girl said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/you-know-what-i-d-like-to-be-61135/


*I also like the thought of having group of friends to spend time with, go to dinner, art shows etc.*


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok I'm working for the United Nations in Tanzania/Kenya/Namiba. I just finished a huge project dealing with clean drinking water and addressing local issues. I just got done finishing a presentation on a major humanitarian topic, dressed sharp and feeling confident. My driver picks me up from work and takes me to my 19th century British colonial house with 10 acres and avacado/fruit trees. I have a lush garden where I grow herbs. I say hi to the guards as I open the intricate door. My husband already back from work greets me. We are a young, powerful couple that are having some family and friends over without hesitation. I answer the door and welcome my guests. We have a great time and laugh all night long. Then I start packing for my vacation in Seychelles which I go on 2 weeks later. I am close with my family and speak with them daily while valuing and keeping friendships. 

Of course then I after my trip I make my own NGO and raise billions for humanitarian causes and eventually am awarded a Nobel Peace Prize lol. 

I can only hope :b!!!


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

this is my fantasy girlfriend, she is soooo hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a big group of friends and a really cute boyfriend. I am completely self-confident and am no longer uneasy around people. If I feel like starting a conversation with someone, I am able to do it without even worrying. I have an active social life and am surrounded by people that care about me. People think of me as an outgoing person, and not as a shy person. I have changed so much and am so proud of myself. Although I may get shy sometimes like anyone else does, the feeling no longer defines me.

I am not another face in the hall that people completely ignore. People remember who I am. Also, even though I am always perfectly happy to hang out with my friends etc. I am not dependent upon these people for my happiness. I am able to create happiness both completely alone, and surrounded by many people. I am able to make others around me happy. I am also always willing to try new things and do not get locked into a comfort zone.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't fade from people's minds. That's it.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have any anymore.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm dead. Kidding.

I have motivation to do all the things I want to do. I have no fear approaching people, I can carry on a conversation with them. I am not scared of rejection. There are people who care about me. I actually make a difference in people's lives (I know this is egotistical). No matter how bad things get, I never lose hope.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an oceanfront mansion in California.

I am a respected & successful psychotherapist.

I am rich because I wrote a best-selling book about how to have successful relationships. I also write children's books for fun, but got rich from those too. 

I have tons of foster kids and grandkids living with me and have live-in help like maids & cooks & chauffers to take care of us.

I enjoy making appearnces once in a while on TV shows to give some of my great advice. Maybe have my own radio show.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

one day i'm going to wake up and have a magical girlfriend who looks kind of like miley cyrus, but with a better nose and real tits. she'll be magical because somehow she will be a completely normal, outgoing girl, who isn't mentally unstable in the slightest, and she'll like me anyway, but not so much that it's ridiculous, just enough so we're not quite in love, but it won't matter, because who needs love when you're as awesome as i am. she also enjoys giving good head, skiing, taking random road trips across the country for no apparent reason, making out with girls, punk rock music, physics, italian, cooking food for me, and letting me hang out with guys whenever i want to - in fact she demands it. only she can't grill steaks very good, but i'm good at that, so i can impress her with my amazing steak grilling skills on the big grill out on the wooden deck out back, overlooking pool, which we use all the time, because it's always somewhere between 60 and 85 degrees outside, with no wind whatsoever, except when it snows. then, suddenly, somehow, i'm tearing down the freeway doing about 90 mph in my used black Evo which i've cleverly modded to remove the gaudy wing and tacky intake on the hood. i'm not sure where the car came from since i don't know why i have all this money. then suddenly it hits me like a brick wall, as the warm summer air blasts in at me thru my open windows, i have money because i'm a superstar math professor at a major university, where not only do i teach like a bad mother fscker, but i'm also making major breakthroughs in my research on strange, nonlinear types of PDEs. they pay me a lot of money to do this not only because i'm good at it, but also because they love the fact that i only show up at work occasionally, and, in fact, randomly take entire weeks off for no apparent reason. but wait, why am i zipping down this freeway, i think to myself. it's because i want to meet up with my homeboys at the range to try out my new, completely legal, manufactured prior to 1980-whatever MP5, full auto baby. and drink some beers. and maybe we'll end up down at the bar shooting pool, and i'll keep drinking screwdrivers because the more i drink, the better i play, until i've had about eleven of them, at which point as i'm slowly tipping over toward the floor in a disoriented daze, i realize that this is all a dream and, in a moment of sheer heroics, somehow manage to grab a fifth of everclear in one hand as my heavy body plummets toward the ground, and in an even greater feat of skill, somehow ingest it, falling into an instant deep coma and dying.

Maybe not, though.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a great thread!

I daydream about my happy dream before I sleep.
This is my happy dream..

Im a mother devoted to nurturing my child and my child and I spend hours playing in our garden. Im well liked by my partners friends, but still like to keep to myself, Id rather spend all my time devoted to my second passion, caring for birds in need and writing my philosophies in my garden (my temple). We live in an old queenslander home on the slope of a mountain overlooking the northern QLD rainforests and the beaches below, far away from city suburbia and family troubles. My family comes to visit every so often, my parents are so proud of me and they are in awe of how much Im achieved. 
I like to take long walks around the rainforrest surrounding my home, while appreciating the beauty of nature. Im seen as a 'humble' woman, a nurturing woman, a spiritual woman and someone that everyone turns to to just 'chat' about life.
Ive travelled the world and am ready to settle in to a more grounded life at home in my rainforrest with my birds and my family (partner and child).
Oh and Im exceptionally talented at playing violin and cielo. I can play Adagio For Strings and Four Seasons and everyone is reduced to tears.  Oh and also can play Bagatelle on piano. Yes.. thats it. lol.
The end.
This is my dream life.  Its good to dream.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Cuddle with a girl that I have really strong feelings for, as she does with me, while watching her favorite movie with the lights out, sharing a bowl of popcorn with her on a Saturday night at my apartment, all by ourselves. So much detail, I know, but it doesn't hurt does it?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

.


----------



## teshia (Apr 16, 2009)

Having the confidence to achieve my passion, portrait/fashion photography, without any anxiety. Being able to start conversations with complete strangers without overanaylzing everything I say and do. Have a few close friends (and a boyfriend?!) who understand and accept me for me and that I can talk to without worrying over the things I say. And doing some crazy things, like singing karaoke in Japan and spending a night in the outback.

I just want to live life freely and confidently without any fear or anxiety! That is my ideal fantasy.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Despite being a heavy science student.. MY ideal situation would be:

Free lance artist who does portraits / landscapes completely self employed.. every now and again have an art exibition, make some bucks.. save some of the money.. use the rest for hobbies such as replacing my honky-tonky acoustic guitar. And if my life becomes that secure.. I know I won't have a problem getting a girlfriend 

My fantasy isn't completely off the mark though, I CAN draw, and I have done a portrait of my mother, father, and the artist who inspired me ( yea, i had a professional artist as a science teacher in high school ! ).

I just lack the marketing skills to figure out how to make money from my drawings.

But DAMN I wanna do it ! After college I want to start doing it again ! If I can do this for a living.. that alone will completely cure me of S.A.D. !


----------



## CandyKane (Apr 14, 2009)

ok its week until my ssi doctors apointment....im hoping i dont get b=nervous and its easy cause i can not hadle a huge panic attack right now....my life is in my house and just wanna get though this for now


----------



## 22017 (Mar 17, 2009)

In real life I totally come off as butch, nerdy, and weird, so my fantasy is a bit...out of place lol.

I totally want to do the whole fifties housewife thing. A cute little house, a kid or two, a cat and a dog, a loving husband, a job I enjoy working at, good friends, an edible garden, my family happy...aahh...I've got a lot to do XD


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I would have lots of friends that love to hang out with me. I would be a very entertaining, friendly, and outspoken person. My friends and I would talk about serious things but we could also talk about fun, less serious things sometimes too. I would never say anything that sounded stupid. My fantasy would include a boyfriend that likes me for me and doesn't just want to use me.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I already fulfilled one of mine and that was to find true love.. Other than that, I want a good career(Animation hopefully) and I hope to travel and meet people. Have a lot of friends and form a family. I hope to live a good and exciting life, SA free.


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

Happiness: To be able to put forward my opinion in a conversation and have total confidence in that opinion. To stop going through this life hiding my true personality from everyone, not even giving them a chance to see who i really am. To be more spontaneous. I'd be able to listen to classical music in my room and not care that my other flatmates can hear it and think it's ****. And on a lighter note, i'd have the confidence to improvise with a jazz group in front of an audience and enjoy the experience + to make a living writing music.

Also to be able to post messages on forums without having to check them 15 times incase ive not made myself clear enough or ive offended someone.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

This is a great thread! Dreams are possible and I have learned this first hand. Also, there is this book called The How of Happiness, and in it there is a part exactly like this. You are supposed to write down in detail, the way you want your life to be. It's really empowering. I think part of the reason for the exercise is to help people recognize their barriers and barrier thoughts to achieving their goals. Anyway, here's mine:

I have a job I like, I am among many friends, and I am in a happy healthy committed relationship


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Internal peace and emotional stability.



Speratus said:


> I don't fade from people's minds. That's it.


That's a good one.


----------

